# Computer reagiert nicht mehr bei Anschluss externer Festplatte



## gamerfunkie (9. Juni 2006)

Hallo,
ich habe folgendes Problem:
Ich habe eine HD von Seagate mit 200GB diese in einem Digitus 3,5" Gehäuse.
Diese funktionierte bisher immer gut. Plötzlich wurde jedoch die festplatte nicht mehr erkannt. Das geräusch das ein USB-medium angeschlossen wurde erscheint jedoch. Im Gerätemanager ist sie zu sehen, dieser stürtzt jedoch beim Klicken ab. Allgemein läuft der Computer sehr langsam wenn sie angeschlossen ist. Bei der Datenträgerverwaltung ist sie nicht aufgeführt. Wo ist das Problem?
Mfg


----------



## Alex Duschek (10. Juni 2006)

Vielleicht das Kabel?


----------

